# [EVDL] EV-95 battery on E-Bay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EV-95 NiMH Battery Ranger EV & RAV4 EV Electric Vehicle	Item number: 
250293429683

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi on ebay this seller also has the truck EV listed . odd ranger truck
has no plates on it ?? no registration ?? lonnie


JS
> EV-95 NiMH Battery Ranger EV & RAV4 EV Electric Vehicle	Item number:
> 250293429683
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

